# Virtual Dub style prog for Mac OS X 10.3x



## Convert (Nov 30, 2004)

Is there a program similar to Virtual Dub?
Simple to use, free/trial?

Thanks


----------



## Felipe_22 (May 4, 2005)

I'll let you know what i can find


----------



## Felipe_22 (May 4, 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/community/macosx/3764867.html


----------



## Felipe_22 (May 4, 2005)

might want to look at diva

"quote from website"

DiVA is a powerful MPEG-1/MPEG-2 video converter for Mac OS X 10.2 or later. It uses QuickTime, MPEG, MOV, SMP, AltiVec, YUV, Cocoa, Quartz, XML and other amazingly great acronyms and buzzwords. It's also fast, high quality, and integrates extremely well with 3ivx D4 4.5, allowing it to perform automated 2-pass encoding with 3ivx.

http://diva.3ivx.com/


----------



## DayB (May 30, 2011)

Even better! It's Avidemux.
http://avidemux.sourceforge.net/
It's very simple and provides all the functionalities of VirtualDub. It also adds support to mpg, mkv, mp4 (and more) files, multithread and... it's avaliable on Mac, Linux, Windows and BSD. Believe me, I've been searching for a long time too


----------

